# Wotofo Bravo RTA



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

I'm not crazy about dual coil RTA's but the Bravo has been getting some rave reviews so I grabbed one because they had gold in stock! And I love shiny stuff! And then they had a Gold Hcigar Warwolf for matchy matcherson. Boom.

I used some fancy coils from overseas Clean Framed Staple Alien 2x28TMKa1 6x.4TMN80. They came out at 0.11Ω. I have to drive the coils at around the 50 watt mark and it's probably too much for me but let's see how we go.

Nice looking tank and looks pretty boss on the Warwolf! Plenty of airflow and am still playing around with it but I guess I will live with it around half closed. Also looks like the new tanks all have the leaking waxed and there is not a sign of any leaking.





Right off the bat I doubt it will give me the flavour of my Skyline, Vapor Giant or BB's! But let's see how we go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (30/1/18)

Definitely following this !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rafique (30/1/18)

Waiting on feedback before I order, I was going to get it but with so many tanks coming out. Just too many to choose from. I like the look of the silver one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

Honestly guys for me of the four currently under test I would choose the Zeus and then the Pharaoh. I prefer a gentler vape and I get better flavour from my staple juice out of them at 28-30 watts. The Blitzen was a real disappointment for me and the Bravo may well suit high power vapers but I'm not a fan.

But this is my humble opinion and a lot of people would disagree and rate the Blitzen and Bravo above the other two... but not for me.

Maybe I need to rebuild the Blitzen and Bravo with simple coils and try get to my 0.5Ω happy place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SHiBBY (18/5/18)

Sorry for digging this old cow out of the ditch, but I would like to get an idea of whether you continued to use/test these devices over the course of a month or two and still maintain your opinion of them? Every time I think I know what RTA to get next, I read a completely opposite review of the last one I saw and then I'm no longer sure what to get.

I had the Kylin V2 (Ammit Dual?), Blitzen, Zeus Dual and Manta in mind and tried to decide between them. The postless building on the Kylin, Blitzen and Zeus tickled my fancy, but then I head that the Kylin leads and the Zeus is a b*tch to build with those little tabs next to the coils. And then just as I think the Blitzen is the way to go, someone recommends the Bravo over it and then I read this review throwing the Blitzen at the bottom of the pile.

So any guidance / clarity / suggestions would be SO very welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Darius1332 (18/5/18)

Bravo is great if you want a dual coil tank. Zues if you want single coil - difficult to get wicking right but damn good flavour. 

Bravo is easy to build and wick and has good to great flavour only has 1 issue and that is you can over tighten it and break the glass, I broke my bubble glass and still trying to find a replacement. But it comes with 2 of the standard glass so if one of those goes it is fine. You want to try and max out the coils in the space available, I get fused claptons in it mostly between 0.2 and 0.3 at 80w. 

Zeus dual may be an option but haven't personally tried it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ally (3/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Honestly guys for me of the four currently under test I would choose the Zeus and then the Pharaoh. I prefer a gentler vape and I get better flavour from my staple juice out of them at 28-30 watts. The Blitzen was a real disappointment for me and the Bravo may well suit high power vapers but I'm not a fan.
> 
> But this is my humble opinion and a lot of people would disagree and rate the Blitzen and Bravo above the other two... but not for me.
> 
> ...


I must agree with you
I have the bravo for a week 2weeks
Gave up my zeus for it
Biggest mistake ever
The bravo delivers dry hits
Leaks alot
Had it taken in and was told it is like this and it was vaped by many and no issues.
Took it home, it leaked and gave dry hits 
Really am saddened. I hope to return it for a full refund

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (5/9/18)

Bravo can work well but took me ages to get it right, have your wicks very lightly thinned out and long they need to go through the holes at least 2mm. I use 2.5 or 3mm ID coils and they need to be smaller 4-5 wraps at most. Play with the height for flavour, higher is better for me but be careful not to short it.

Was also massively dissapointed in it at first and now it is a daily driver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

